# How to eliminate Bora HID's Low beam goes out when Hi Beam is on?



## bigmacf1 (Sep 29, 2001)

Quote from Roger Moore from other vortex thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=146157 
quote:[HR][/HR]Here's the fix for the dreaded Jetta High beam turns off the Xenon when you convert to HIDs.
The Jetta gets the power for both low and high beam from the headlight dimmer switch (left steering column arm) and the Golf only get the high beam power from this. The Golf has an extra wire coming from the headlight switch (T17/7) for the low beams.
The only thing that all you Jetta owners have to do is add this wire to the low beam circuit. Then cut a power wire at the headlight dimmer to remove that power to the same circuit. These wires are going to be real close to each other as they are both located on the left side of the steering wheel. Reference for this is RB Wiring diagram No. 16/2 - 16/5.
Hope that helps you Eric. It is from the above link on the second page. [HR][/HR]​According to Roger's fix quoted above, I went out to take a look at my Jetta's dimmer switch, I have found there are 2 +ve wires (Pin 58 and Pin 58d). Can anyone tell me if I only need to cut one of those wires from the dimmer switch and connect it to T17/7 on headlight switch to get this issue fixed? If so, can anyone tell me which pin should I cut (58 or 58d)? TIA.


----------



## '99jettatdi (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: How to eliminate Bora HID's Low beam goes out when Hi Beam is on? (bigmacf1)*

The wire you need to cut is a Yellow/Green wire, it is connected from fuses 20 & 21 to the headlight flasher switch (pin #8, 12 pin connector)
You need to connect the Yellow/Green wire from the fuses to the headlight switch. (pin #7, 17 pin connector) There is no wire in that spot on the Jetta/Bora.


----------



## bigmacf1 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: How to eliminate Bora HID's Low beam goes out when Hi Beam is on? ('99jettatdi)*

Thanks Jonathan.















Just one more question: do I able to do this fix on halogen headlights (ie, e-code) so that my H4 low beam will stay on when hi beam turns on? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by bigmacf1, 11:11 PM 3-18-2003]


----------



## '99jettatdi (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: How to eliminate Bora HID's Low beam goes out when Hi Beam is on? (bigmacf1)*

This "fix" should turn on the low beams with the high beams on any Jetta IV/Bora lights.


----------



## kt (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: How to eliminate Bora HID's Low beam goes out when Hi Beam is on? ('99jettatdi)*

Man, let's get a how-to for wiring dummies (ie pics, cartoons, etc.) on this issue. There are going to be more and more Jetta OEM HID owners w/ a need to know this fix, like me!


----------



## VWPARTES Mexico (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: How to eliminate Bora HID's Low beam goes out when Hi Beam is on? (kt)*

Need this info !!!!!!!!!!!!
Please some one.......
I just put the bora HID to my Jetta and it awfull to have the high beam and the HID off...
I dont understand how to do this...
can some one explain more detailed.
Please.
thanks


----------



## bigmacf1 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: How to eliminate Bora HID's Low beam goes out when Hi Beam is on? (VWPARTES Mexico)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The wire you need to cut is a Yellow/Green wire, it is connected from fuses 20 & 21 to the headlight flasher switch (pin #8, 12 pin connector)
You need to connect the Yellow/Green wire from the fuses to the headlight switch. (pin #7, 17 pin connector) There is no wire in that spot on the Jetta/Bora.[HR][/HR]​Just cut the Yellow/Green wire of the pin#8 of 12-pin connector (turning signal stalk). Connect the loose end towards to the wiring harness (not the connector side) to a vw repair wire. Run the repair wire to pin#7 (empty slot beside front fog slot-which is pin#8) of the 17-pin connector (headlight switch connector). That's it. Hope this help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWPARTES Mexico (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: How to eliminate Bora HID's Low beam goes out when Hi Beam is on? (bigmacf1)*

I know I have to do that.
But my problem is that I dont understand where to find this ?
Like the headlight flasher switch 
Need some pict !
Sorry I am more visual...
I need to understand very well what I have to do...
Sorry


----------



## bigmacf1 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: How to eliminate Bora HID's Low beam goes out when Hi Beam is on? (VWPARTES Mexico)*

As I said above, the headlight flasher switch is basically your turning signal stalk (the one you use to turn on your left/right turn signal, and flash hi beam). If you open the plastic cover of the steering column, you will see the 12-pin connector. Find the Yellow/Green wire (which is on pin#8), if you want to be save, unplug the connector and the pin# is written on the connector itself. Cut that wire and connect it to the headlight switch (the pin# is also written clearly on the back of the headlight switch connector). Sorry I don't have any pic.


----------



## VWPARTES Mexico (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: How to eliminate Bora HID's Low beam goes out when Hi Beam is on? (bigmacf1)*

Thanks








Now I am understanding.
So its that simple....
I have to add some extra wire I think ?
So from the steering colum to the headlights swithc conector.
And that all.... ??


----------



## bigmacf1 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: How to eliminate Bora HID's Low beam goes out when Hi Beam is on? (VWPARTES Mexico)*

That's it. 10-15min job.
Well, you don't really need an extra wire. Since the VW repair wire has the correct size of pin to plug into your headlight switch and certain length of wire. I just use that wire, connect it to the steering column (the wire harnass end of the Yellow/Green wire, not the connector end of your cut wire). Hope you will succeed this fix.


----------



## jettaguyinbc (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: How to eliminate Bora HID's Low beam goes out when Hi Beam is on? (bigmacf1)*

hi
I was wondering if i could get a copy of the diagram 16/2 - 16/5? i would greatly appreciate this, its the only thing i have left to do to get it working properly so the low beams on when the high beams come on. Thanks


----------



## bigmacf1 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: How to eliminate Bora HID's Low beam goes out when Hi Beam is on? (jettaguyinbc)*

I don't have any electric diagram. I just followed the instruction provided by '99jettatdi above.


----------



## '99jettatdi (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: How to eliminate Bora HID's Low beam goes out when Hi Beam is on? (jettaguyinbc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hi
I was wondering if i could get a copy of the diagram 16/2 - 16/5? i would greatly appreciate this, its the only thing i have left to do to get it working properly so the low beams on when the high beams come on. Thanks







[HR][/HR]​I'll send you a copy of the EURO light wiring diagram, I'll check tonight if I have the one you've requested.


----------



## BORA24VGLI (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: How to eliminate Bora HID's Low beam goes out when Hi Beam is on? ('99jettatdi)*

oops i just posted a new topic asking this exact same question.







damn is the tex useful!


----------



## Milen_P (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: How to eliminate Bora HID's Low beam goes out when Hi Beam is on? (bigmacf1)*

Sorry to jump so late in this topic. About a year later







.
I am just getting my HIDs and I am looking after all the info about putting them on a Jetta.
GTI_Matador has an excellent write up on the topic.
Now for the low/high beam issue - which one is the *VW repair cable*?
Do you have to make/buy one or it's already there







.
I just want to have all set up to do once I get my HIDs







.
Thanks for any input.


----------



## Milen_P (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: How to eliminate Bora HID's Low beam goes out when Hi Beam is on? (bigmacf1)*

bigmac,
do you have a clue how to get to the flasher without taking the steering wheel off?
I have all the plastics down right now and just can't take the upper and/or lower plastic covers off






















I am doing the rheostat and the high/low beam now.
Please help if you could.
Thanks a lot


----------



## rpmjunky (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: How to eliminate Bora HID's Low beam goes out when Hi Beam is on? (Milen_P)*

has anyone put together a detailed 'how to' on this with pictures???
it would really be helpful.


----------



## rpmjunky (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: How to eliminate Bora HID's Low beam goes out when Hi Beam is on? (rpmjunky)*

found it
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1167457


----------



## Milen_P (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: How to eliminate Bora HID's Low beam goes out when Hi Beam is on? (rpmjunky)*

Yep, that's it.
The only thing is that you could do it without removing the steering wheel. In this case, you don't have to diconnect the battery.
Good luck!


----------



## rpmjunky (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: How to eliminate Bora HID's Low beam goes out when Hi Beam is on? (Milen_P)*

super!
thx


----------

